# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Ðịa điểm sửa tivi toshiba nguyễn kim, quận 5, quận 7

## o0scap

<P align=center>&nbsp;</P><BR>Nơi sửa tivi tại lcd công ty NK, quận Bình Thạnh, quận Phú Nhuận<BR>
<UL>
<LI>028.668.31.713 - 028.668.32.570 </LI>
<LI>Dịch vụ&nbsp;Sua tivi - úy tín 
<LI>Giá cả cạnh tranh Bảo hành tốt 
<LI>Khắc phục tận nơi 
<LI>Cho giá trước nhất lúc sửa tivi tại nhà</LI></UL><BR>Nguyễn kim với lâu đời kĩ năng lãnh vực điện tử luôn luôn đáp ứng yêu cầu Bạn công ty xin công bố dịch vụ sửa chữa tivi với đội ngủ kĩ thuật viên niềm nở có sác xuất thẩm định tivi tại chổ người dùng<BR>dịch vụ&nbsp;Sửa tivi Samsung Cung ứng trông khu vực sài gòn không ngại gần xa tất cả quận 4 ngoại thành sdt chăm sóc khách hàng 0976.710.232<BR><BR>Thời kỳ này trên thị trường có các dòng tivi như<BR>tivi lg, sharp, samsung lg, tcl <BR>tivi plasma, tivi lcd, tivi led, tivi plasma, tivi màn hình cong <BR>Công ty có khả năng sửa chữa tất cả bệnh hay gặp ở các hãng tivi như tcl, samsung, samsung, panasonic, sony<BR><IMG Tham khảo một phần nhiều lỗi hay gặp&nbsp;<BR>Sửa tivi mất hình còn tiếng<BR>
<UL>
<LI>Sửa chữa tivi tại nhà mất hình hay mất tiếng </LI>
<LI>Màn hình tivi bị bong tróc . Nhiều đốm loan lổ 
<LI>sửa tivi nhòe màu nhòe hình </LI>
<LI>sửa tivi chạy được 1 lúc rồi tự tắt 
<LI>sửa tivi không nhận tín hiệu Anten hay remote</LI></UL>
<UL>
<LI>quận 5 quận 6 quận 6 quận 5 028.668.31.713 </LI>
<LI>quận Bình Thạnh, quận Tân Bình, quận 10, quận Phú Nhuận: 028.668.32.570 
<LI>quận 2, quận 9, quận 3, quận 5 : 028.668.09.563 </LI>
<LI>quận 5, quận 3, quận Tân Bình, quận 4 : 028.668.09.564</LI></UL><BR>và một số bệnh khác<BR><BR>Sửa tivi LG Khách hàng có nhu cầu có thể liên hệ ngay với công ty theo sdt 028.668.31.713 - 028.668.32.570 để được giải đáp <BR>cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã sử dụng dịch vụ&nbsp; Sửa tivi Sony của công ty trông thời gian qua<BR>tiêu chí làm việc của công ty là luôn luôn đặt ra lợi ít của người sử dụng lên hàng đầu lòng tin của người sử dụng chính là ích lợi của công ty . <BR>chúng tôi không ngừng cải thiện để cung ứng tốt mong muốn khách hàng<BR>Dịch Vụ&amp;Liên Lạc<BR>dịch vụ sửa chữa tivi tại nhà - nguyễn kim được thành lập để làm vừa lòng ý muốn của người sử dụng mong muốn sửa tivi , Tivi ngày một tiến bộ kích cỡ ngày càng quy mô dẩn tới việc hu hư hỏng sẽ khó chuyển vận để sửa chữa . Dịch vụ của nguyễn kim sẽ đáp ứng nhu cầu của người sử dụng với năng lực lâu năm lĩnh vực điện tử Nhân viên nhiệt tình có khả năng khắc phục tất cả các lỗi trên các đòng tivi hiện nay như tiv LCD - Plasma - LED của hầu hết các hãng nổi tiếng&nbsp; sharp - toshiba - samsung - samsung - tcl v.v…<BR>Người dùng có thể liên hệ với các trung tâm của Chúng tôi Hoặc hotline sau để được hổ giải đáp miễn phí và sửa tivi tại nhà <BR>- 028.668.31.713<BR>- 028.668.32.570 <BR>-&nbsp;0976.710.232 (Gặp trực tiếp nhân viên kỷ thuật)<BR>6Bis trần hưng đạo ,Q1 , Tphcm<BR>Chân Thành cảm ơn quý khách<BR>

----------

